# ETC EOS ION Offline editor help please



## TimG (Mar 26, 2011)

hey all im new here, and i am working on a lighting show at college and am having problems with the ION Offline editor, i want to get split screen om my laptop at home, i cannot connect to the network because i am doing it at home, i have tried doing mirror mode and it come up in the CIA 'Mirror Mode Unavailable' i have got another monitor specificly for this reason but no matter what i try i cant get it to work, i hve gone into the EOS family settings to try but there is noting there to mirror the screens 

Please help as i have limited time on the console at college s we do so many productions and so many people wanting to learn on it.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## starksk (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Tim,

Mirror mode is designed to mirror an active console's screen(s). When you are not connected to a network, you will see the error message that it is unavailable. It sounds like what you would like to see is both monitors in offline mode. To do that, you will need to disable full screen mode in the Eos Family Settings screen. By unchecking that box, you will see two windows that are positionable on your screen(s).

I hope that helps...


----------



## TimG (Mar 27, 2011)

starksk said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> By unchecking that box, you will see two windows that are positionable on your screen(s).


 


Thanks for your reply Starksk, i unchecked the box and it diden't do anything (except uncheck the box) will i need to lunch the ION offline and miror it from there? or am i doing something wrong?

Thanks again

Tim


----------



## starksk (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Tim,

I am sorry. Yes you will need to launch as Offline not as Client because you are not connected to a console. Mirror mode will not function without a console connected because the screens that you are mirroring are being generated from the console. If, when you launch as offline, you still get a mirroring error message, you will need to stop mirroring. This can be done from the browser in the CIA under Displays>Stop Mirroring.


----------



## TimG (Mar 27, 2011)

so i can only mirror if connected with the ION console? its ok if so but i have the patch saved om my memory stick so i can open that for all the lighting ptches and addresses ect, but how would i switch between the screens so i can select the channels i need?

Thanks 

Tim


----------



## TimG (Mar 27, 2011)

i have managed to get mirrored screens but i cant find groups, would they save onto the external drive when saving a show file?

just ralised, its not mirror'd its just on 2 screens, awell its ok ill just do what i can nd kick others off when at college, they only mess around anyway :/


----------



## starksk (Mar 27, 2011)

Groups are stored as a part of the showfile along with all of the other show data. You can use the Tab key to swap between open tabs.

This Hot Keys Quick Guide is very useful when programming offline. Alternately, you can also open the virtual console keyboard and use the mouse on screen.

Happy Programming!


----------



## TimG (Mar 27, 2011)

THANKS so much for all your help starksk, it has helped no end, i can finally get onto programming but i have one more question, at college we use moving head's our rig is mainly movers, is there any way to 'move' them in the offline editor or will i need to update the cues at college?

once again Thank You!

Tim


----------



## SteveB (Mar 27, 2011)

TimG said:


> THANKS so much for all your help starksk, it has helped no end, i can finally get onto programming but i have one more question, at college we use moving head's our rig is mainly movers, is there any way to 'move' them in the offline editor or will i need to update the cues at college?
> 
> once again Thank You!
> 
> Tim


 
Without being connected to Pre-Viz software, such as Capture and such, how are you going to know what the fixtures are doing ?. Thus you have limited ML adjustment capability in the OLE (which is I believe, why they got rid of the encoders in OLE). So maybe this is something best done at the console. 

And FWIW, I find it useful to have a 2nd LCD screen connected to my laptop when using Ion OLE (Off-Line Editor). Makes it quicker by not having to constantly be swapping between screens.


----------



## TimG (Mar 27, 2011)

cheers Steve, i have got a 2nd screen with my laptop so i dont have to swich, it makes programming 10 times easier and faster and yeah thats true about no knowing where the fixtures would be going...... *makes all the movements and goes into college to find their all in random places* would be the sort of think i would do! at least i can programm all the lights and stepbased effects to cues and sub the colours (although they are different when on the lights i can easily change them at college) and just make the movements when i get in the control room 

thanks for all your help it is greatly apriciated

Tim G


----------



## JWilsonLX (Mar 27, 2011)

> is there any way to 'move'
> them in the offline editor or will i need to
> update the cues at college?



In the CIA under virtual controls, there should be an option for ML controls, which you could still use to preprogram beam palettes for your gobos. Focus palettes would be interesting though.


----------



## xander (Mar 27, 2011)

What I would do for your movers is still create the palettes, even things like focus. You could just save them as 50/50 or something. It doesn't really matter, just label them well so you know what they are going to be. Then, as you are writing cues in OLE you write them using your palettes, and when you get into your space, update the palettes and your cues are all done!

Hope that makes sense.
-Tim


----------



## Lotos (Mar 27, 2011)

xander said:


> What I would do for your movers is still create the palettes, even things like focus. You could just save them as 50/50 or something. It doesn't really matter, just label them well so you know what they are going to be. Then, as you are writing cues in OLE you write them using your palettes, and when you get into your space, update the palettes and your cues are all done!


 
This is a solid piece of advice to people using ANY sort of OLE that has the ability to use palettes.

In fact, it's a great piece of advice in general... Palettes were a spectacular addition to the programmers toolbox... With a simple keystroke you can update your DC position in the ENTIRE show. Without having to change a single cue. Of course, it also gives you the ability to bork your entire show if you're not careful.  (Thankfully, it's also easy to un-bork )

Not just for positions, mind you... Palettes are great for colour as well... Record a Magenta, and after a while, you decide that you want a little cooler? No problem!


----------



## TimG (Mar 27, 2011)

hey guys thanks for all the advice, i found the ML in the CIA, i have programmed the lights as best i can, i cant wait to see their positions tomorrow  should be a good laugh i know that our technical director will laugh and i will cry


----------



## TimG (Mar 28, 2011)

I got into college and tried the show and..... yeah the lights went crazy, all in the opposite places i put them in on the offline editor, so all i did was flip them and re-recorded the cue  still working on my story board for the rest, i will upload the finished peice to youtube and post a link so i can get a bit of feedback 

once again, thanks for all you helpfull comments  

Tim


----------

